# I want you. I want you so bad.



## claralikesguts (Mar 17, 2010)

face-
Maybelline concealer
translucent powder
Pinch 'O Peach

eyes-
NYX Milk
Antiqued
Soft Brown
Carbon
Vanilla pigment
Solar White
W&W cream liner
L'oreal Telescopic

lips-
nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















thanks for looking! there'll be a tutorial on my blog soon.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful look


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 17, 2010)

So cute!!


----------



## MarsG (Mar 17, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## LC (Mar 17, 2010)

awesome color combo


----------



## January (Mar 17, 2010)

You're one of the prettiest girls...ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm definitely going to try this once you put up your tutorial!


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 17, 2010)

Pretty look, Clara! Nice to see another FOTD from you. The brown shadow really makes your eyes stand out!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 17, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## miSScyncyn (Mar 17, 2010)

you are so pretty! the makeup looks great =]
I like your nail polish display, reminds me of the ones from the salon haha


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 17, 2010)

This is nice! I love Antiqued, so coppery. 

You have great boobs too LOL


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 17, 2010)

Beyootiful!  Your application is so perfect!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 17, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 17, 2010)

So pretty! I always look forward to your tuts!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks so much everyone!


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 17, 2010)

these colors look great on you! i wish i can pull off Antiqued like you, such a pretty color


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, that's SO pretty! I'm going to go check out your blog now.....


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Mar 17, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 17, 2010)

i always love your looks! (i follow your blog!) love your eyebrows!!


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Mar 18, 2010)

love this look! and your eyebrows and your eyelashes!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! Fabulous blending as always - and you have the most beautiful smile!


----------



## starfck (Mar 18, 2010)

thats pretty


----------



## pinktraits (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the look! Also the Beatles refrence and the way you display your nail polish (I display mine the same way).


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

That's amazing! the color has so much depth!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2010)

I always love your FOTDs!  You are so beautiful!


----------



## Fiona125 (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the colors on you!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Mar 20, 2010)

You are GORGEOUS. And your makeup just looks fabulous.


----------



## Civies (Mar 21, 2010)

Clara I adore absolutely adore your brows


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks girls


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 21, 2010)

WOW! I love all your looks!
I have to get Antiqued now


----------



## jess126xo (Mar 21, 2010)

soooo pretttyyyyyyyy


----------



## mern (Mar 22, 2010)

lovvvvvve this!!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Mar 22, 2010)

I love your looks, you are so talented!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 22, 2010)

Amazing as always! You have the best blending skills!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks so much! <3


----------



## angelisagemini (Mar 22, 2010)

This is beautiful!


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 22, 2010)

I was going to say the same thing coachkitten said... but I'll say what I was gonna say "I always love your looks"


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 23, 2010)

Very cute; it's nice to see you amp it up!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 23, 2010)

Wowie! Gorgeous!


----------



## HMC (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're super cute! Love this look on you! You have the perfect big brown eyes for it


----------



## CynthiRaa (Mar 24, 2010)

You are so beautiful and so is the look!! 
x


----------



## meika79 (Mar 25, 2010)

This is beautiful.  I'm going to have to checkout your blog.


----------



## cyanidewine (Mar 25, 2010)

oh wow, you have such huge, gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks girls!


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 29, 2010)

Lovely and your eyebrows are beautiful!


----------



## ashtn (Mar 30, 2010)

so pretty!


----------



## belldandy13 (Mar 30, 2010)

this is gorgeous and inspires me to get back into makeup again!  and i LOVE the song...it's driving me mad, it's driving me mad!


----------



## User67 (Mar 30, 2010)

You look gorgeous & I just bookmarked your blog!


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 1, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## honey-gurl (Apr 14, 2010)

You are so talented. This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 14, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks girls


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Apr 14, 2010)

So pretty! You look great!


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh wow, I just stumbled across this post.  I'm a follower of your blog and think you're so beautiful!  I love all the posts you do of your FOTDs.


----------



## moonlit (Apr 15, 2010)

love your fotds.. I wish I could do my eye makeup like yours.. I suck at eye makeup application.. u look so pretty


----------

